# Noisy Neighbors - Help!



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

I am this close to losing my sanity.

My upstairs neighbors have turned their apartment into a slum with 6 of them living together in a one bed room apartment. But that bis not the problem I have. The problem that I have is that they are so noisy. They keep stomping on the floor all day and night even at 2 AM at times and wake up at 6 AM to begin their stomp sessions. I've complained to security at least 3 to 4 times and all they did was pay them a visit and warn them, One such time the Security person informed me that they were playing basketball in the apartment and assured him that they would stop.

They have stopped playing basketball but have suddenly gained an affinity to using hammers all day and dropping and dragging heavy objects across the floor (which I suspect are dumbbells), At times they turn their music up so loud that it can be heard a block away.

I'm going insane and this noise is affecting me mentally. I have even contemplated building an acoustic enclosure around my bed to at least get a nights sleep, but cannot find acoustic padding.

I have emailed al ameen about this but they responded that I should call Dubai police on 999. I do not want to have complications with the police or be identified as the person who complained.

I have 5 months of my lease remaining and just cannot leave, Has anyone experienced a similar problem and how have you dealt with it?


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

oh, and I have already tried Active Noise Blocking Headphones, but these just make all that noise clearer by filtering out the static noise!


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

yes i did! and the best way is calling police , thats what i did....its not complicated at all.....just call and they will drop in and warn them seriously and dont worry those slum dogs will never attack you........you are paying for your living so live peacefully!


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

If there are 6 in a 1 bed then they're living there illegally anyway, it's them that are breaking the law not you. So, as long as you're not co-habiting with your girlfriend (assuming you're male) go ahead and complain to the police.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

I am not co-habiting. I wouldn't dare to do anything illegal.

I live alone in my apartment.

A bad choice of a location though (International City). But I did not know better when I got in. The Landlord (in the UK) is not even reachable, yet manages to cash in my cheques. And the cheques were made out from a local bank and hence I cannot cancel them and move.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

What part of "Call the police and sort it out" do you not understand????


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Unfortunately Bachelor Sharing is allowed in IC, therefore they are not breaking the law, hence the cheap prices.(Disco Gardens is another area). You could ask security if they have been housed there by their employer and try complaining to the employer about the noise.


----------



## Danielle89 (Jan 13, 2011)

Feeling a little irratable today M? lol

Noisy neighbours are the worst!! I totally sympathise with you...I can't offer any advice as I dont live in Dubai yet but having faced the same problem in Scotland I tried the "if you cant beat them join them" invest in loud speakers and make a lot of noise when they are being quiet...hopefully they will catch on and learn a little respect. But if not, call the police....



Andy Capp said:


> What part of "Call the police and sort it out" do you not understand????


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Andy, the part about the legal hassles involved with complaining to the police. Attending court sessions if they are implicated for anything more than just causing a nuisance.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Rutilius said:


> Andy, the part about the legal hassles involved with complaining to the police. Attending court sessions if they are implicated for anything more than just causing a nuisance.


In this country, people don't turn up to court when they're accused of murder, I seriously wouldn't worry about it. 

The secret internet police aren't going to save the day, you need to get your hands dirty. Personally, I'd be knocking on their door with a baseball bat in hand.


----------



## samfurah (Jan 7, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> Andy, the part about the legal hassles involved with complaining to the police. Attending court sessions if they are implicated for anything more than just causing a nuisance.



if you like the idea!......i have a CID friend in bur dubai police....just send me your mobile no.in private message and ill ask him to call you and may be he can help you without any filing or procedures............

if not then do as Dan said, join them or tolerate them................


BUT trust me going to police is no hassle at all, this will never reach court..................


P.S: will have to chk if he is in town ......


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There is a max number of individuals that are allowed to 'live' in a certain sq ft. There was something posted on our door that said the allowed number of people per sq ft. So, call the police and complain. Stop dealing with security.


----------



## desertdude (Nov 22, 2010)

Agreed, it is most likely illegal for six of them to be staying there. Just go up to them and very nicely ask them not to be so obnoxious. If that fails go up again, be very polite and nice and ask them to cut it out informing them that you are very well aware its illegal fro th elot of them staying there and you really don't want the authorities involved. Third time ..strike and call the coppers.

I mean personaly I hate to get anyone in trouble with the coppers. You never know maybe someone has some kind of stupid bouced cheque case or is currently trying to sort out his visa or something and could virtually get him locked up and deported but that ways you can be sure that atleast you gave them fair warning.


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

*I'd be knocking on their door with a baseball bat in hand.[/quote]*
I will second this


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Hey you're from England - it's Neighbours not Neighbors !!!


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

wandabug said:


> Hey you're from England - it's Neighbours not Neighbors !!!


My US English enabled browser goes on the fritz every time I spell correctly!!


----------



## samd219 (Jan 21, 2011)

Rutilius said:


> My US English enabled browser goes on the fritz every time I spell correctly!!


correct spelling in dubai???


----------



## samd219 (Jan 21, 2011)

samd219 said:


> correct spelling in dubai???


was that spelt correctly...


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

samd219 said:


> correct spelling in dubai???


*Dubai

LOL!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

desertdude said:


> Agreed, it is most likely illegal for six of them to be staying there. Just go up to them and very nicely ask them not to be so obnoxious. If that fails go up again, be very polite and nice and ask them to cut it out informing them that you are very well aware its illegal fro th elot of them staying there and you really don't want the authorities involved. Third time ..strike and call the coppers.
> 
> I mean personaly I hate to get anyone in trouble with the coppers. You never know maybe someone has some kind of stupid bouced cheque case or is currently trying to sort out his visa or something and could virtually get him locked up and deported but that ways you can be sure that atleast you gave them fair warning.


Very sound advice IMHO


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

My neigbour came banging on my door at 3 o'clock this morning.
3:00 am! Can you believe it?
Luckily for him I was still up playing my drums......


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

furryboots said:


> My neigbour came banging on my door at 3 o'clock this morning.
> 3:00 am! Can you believe it?
> Luckily for him I was still up playing my drums......


Gotta love sickipedia....


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

:lol:


furryboots said:


> My neigbour came banging on my door at 3 o'clock this morning.
> 3:00 am! Can you believe it?
> Luckily for him I was still up playing my drums......


----------



## Daniel111 (Dec 30, 2010)

Dozza said:


> *I'd be knocking on their door with a baseball bat in hand.*



I will second this [/QUOTE]

6 (who lift dumbells) against 1? really?


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Daniel111 said:


> 6 (who lift dumbells) against 1? really?



Exactly my thoughts!


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Daniel111 said:


> [/B][/U]
> I will second this


6 (who lift dumbells) against 1? really?[/QUOTE]

I'm not suggesting you go taking on 6 guys with a baseball bat but the idea is to make them think that agreeing to your request will be less hassle than ignoring you.

And if the worst does come to the worst, stay in front of the doorway, that way they can only come at you one at a time giving you plenty of opportunities to hit some home runs 

Seriously though, people in Dubai get away with so much because they know people are afraid of confrontation. I had one guy shouting and giving abuse to me on the way to work because I tooted my horn when he cut me up. 

Just so happened he was going to the same building as me. He just about shat his pants when I went storming over towards him in the car park and literally ran away, and I'm not anywhere near menacing looking.


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

I spent 12months in Russia International City on level 1, first a internet shop opened below my brm window, so I was entertained 2am by Asians making mobile calls - the kind where they could throw away the phone and just shout a little louder. 

I warned the owner twice about noise and calling police, third time I got the police and it worked. 

Then I had same multiple neighbour BS but next store, first I threatened to speak to the landlord, no change so called the police - flat was empty next day.

Bottom line use the police - tell them noise disturbs you and your neighbour's prayer time, works every time....


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

vona62 said:


> Bottom line use the police - tell them *noise disturbs you and your neighbour's prayer time*, works every time....


Valuable piece of advice! I shall keep this in mind the next time my neighbours cause a ruckus!


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

vona62 said:


> I spent 12months in Russia International City on level 1, first a internet shop opened below my brm window, so I was entertained 2am by Asians making mobile calls - the kind where they could throw away the phone and just shout a little louder.
> 
> I warned the owner twice about noise and calling police, third time I got the police and it worked.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your experience.

Yesterday night I decided to sacrifice one of my dining table chairs to the insanity. I had the felt padding removed off the legs and dragged it around for well over an hour. Then I woke up at 3:30 AM and did another hour! At least, now I know that sound travels equally well upwards. They seemed agitated after the 3:30 AM madness and joined in with their furniture. 

The next time around, I will take vona62's advise and call the cops!


----------



## AndreaMarshall (Nov 22, 2010)

Cant wait to see what happens! It seems the police are the only ones who can solve this issue! Please let us know what happens when you call them!


----------



## Hmorrar (Oct 31, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> In this country, people don't turn up to court when they're accused of murder, I seriously wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> The secret internet police aren't going to save the day, you need to get your hands dirty. Personally, I'd be knocking on their door with a baseball bat in hand.


+1 :clap2:


----------

